# Bikewald Spessart, Termine online



## bernd e (3. November 2010)

Die Termine für die Fahrtechnik-Kurse sind online:

www.bikewald.de/Fahrtechnik-Seminare


----------



## bernd e (15. Februar 2011)

Restplätze beim Schrauberkurs am 26.02. 
und die ersten 4 Fahrtechnik-Termine sich voll (Wartelisten werden gefüllt). 
Wer Interesse hat, sollte sich dran halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

